# No Ov 2nd month after BFN



## dasiy (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi all, 

Am a bit freaked out at yet more complications ... wondering if anyone else had anything similar?

Had 1st ICSI in Sep, BFN. AF was ok straight after BFN, then just a couple of days late the month after ... but then I went back for natural FET and it was cancelled as i didn't ovulate. AF is now already a week late. Before IVF my cycles were like clockwork, and I ovulated fine every month. 

I know IVF can muck up the cycle straight after but shouldn't it be back to normal the month after that? I'm trying to think it's just my body recovering from drugs etc but freaking out in case it's something worse. Just can't take more set backs after the year we've had. 

Sorry for down post, I coped ok after the BFN but another set of worries now just feels too much.

Thinking of everyone going through it at the moment, big hugs,

Dasiy
xx


----------



## shasha (Aug 23, 2006)

hiya
I only experience i ICSI and was told to leave the body alone for 3 months before another attempts. I was lead to believe that it took the body that long to recover from the battering of the drugs. Hope it helps. shasha


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Daisy

my cycles were very erratic for months after my BFN, i was told not to worry about as this happens to a lot of people (not sure how true it is) i would say if you are worried give your clinic a call, i'm sure they'll put your mind at ease

pam xx


----------

